# Show and tell friday!!!! What do you drive on the track!!!



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Why not have a nice friday topic!!! It is show and tell friday!!!

Losi Ten-SCTE
Mamba max ESC
Novak SC motor 

the rest is still to come!!! I borrowed the photo due to i have not got home to open the box! lol


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Just got my SCTE in yesterday as well!

Losi TEN-SCTE w/MMP & Tekin SC4X 4.5
Losi XXX-SCT w/ CC Sidewinder SCT 3800Kv (Neu 1410)
Caster Fusion EX-1.5R w/Tekin RX8 & 1900Kv T8

No pictures on work computer though......


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

34 views and only one person post. I guess if i put up something that would cause an argument or drama it would get a lot of people posting.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL, dont be so sensitive. It's not like we carry photos of our rides on the work PC. Besides you cheated...lol. That's not your ride, it's someone else's ride that looks similar to yours....lol.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea Karl your right, I don't have them at work on the pc,,, but I do carry pics of them all in my wallet!!


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

I am living thru you guys i stare at this website all day wishing i was at home. I am stuck on this stupid oil rig waiting for them to finish so i can go pick mine up from Katy Rc and take it out the box. I csnt wait to make some laps and put this car together finally. I think i have seen every rc video and every blog/message board on rc trucks. Oh yeah i have been out here for 3 weeks and yes i may be a little sensitive since i have not seen tv or a cold beer. lol :walkingsm


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Man i though my job was boring... and there's a thread like this allrdy lol "show your ride" i think its called


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

3 weeks! No offense but I wouldn't be waisting my time on this website if you know what I mean!


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Sure, I'll contribute to the show and tell...

Team-C T8E









Schumacher Mi4CX









MoAss 60 - R.I.P. I miss that plane, so I'm building a new one.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mugen MBX6 Eco
Mamba Max Pro
Tekin 1900
Turnigy 4S 5000 mAh 20C

Mugen MBX6T Eco Conversion
Mamba Monster
Tekin 1700 Truggy
Turnigy 4S 5800 mAh 25C
Eco Motor Mount
Eco Radio Box
Losi Battery Tray

Slowly putting together a Nitro MBX6T for the out of town races. Will see what the details are when it's done.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Dean who did that body?


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

That is an amazing paint job Dean. Darren i hear the mugens are all that and a bag of ships those are both some nice ride's!!!


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

S_Woody, I painted the body. I enjoy painting when I have the time.

Tablenapkin, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Man, if you ever have some spare time or get bored would you be interested in painting up a SCT and 1/8 Buggy body?


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Sure I can paint up some bodies for you. I was going to try to paint a couple this weekend.


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha dean that car is nice when there isent mud on it lol.. Nice cars everyone ill post myn when I get out of school


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

AustinKushner said:


> Haha dean that car is nice when there isent mud on it lol..


Yeah, my car pretty much looked like a mud pie yesterday. Hahaha


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

DeanSpeed said:


> Schumacher Mi4CX


I love that car so much. It's a dream to drive!

Also, for anyone skeptical about trying onroad, it's a blast. Really helps your reflexes in offroad too.


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah i am impressed with the paint job i have an sct body that needs some paint too. lol how much??


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Tablenapkin said:


> Yeah i am impressed with the paint job i have an sct body that needs some paint too. lol how much??


Probably like $30 to $50 depending on the complexity of the paint job.


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

i will definitely be in touch as soon as i pick it up. Which i m hoping will be this sunday !!!


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

No problem. Just let me know


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

DeanSpeed said:


> Sure, I'll contribute to the show and tell...
> MoAss 60 - R.I.P. I miss that plane, so I'm building a new one.


Whats your Pro Bro name, i know ive see that plane before.

My Tyraid Profile
Mine and me dads (half and half) buggy Mbx-6
My Truggy Mbx-6T


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Zane, I'm PB Roadrunner. Yes you have seen that plane before. I didn't make this last HoBro, but in 2010 I was there and waded this plane up in the iron man. You were at the table next to me making the foamy. 

-Dean


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nice pics....*

that buggy looks sick with the El Camino body.....


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*My Ride*

My Ride


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*This Is How I Roll*

Git Dirty


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

DeanSpeed said:


> Zane, I'm PB Roadrunner. Yes you have seen that plane before. I didn't make this last HoBro, but in 2010 I was there and waded this plane up in the iron man. You were at the table next to me making the foamy.
> 
> -Dean


I knew i've seen that plane about a hundred times! Ive seen it new, and in the trash..... lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have too much RC to post. I have 13 planes and I don't know how many cars.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Z-Man. said:


> I knew i've seen that plane about a hundred times! Ive seen it new, and in the trash..... lol


Don't forget you saw it in the fire pit too. Hahaha.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/a/u/2/QUPke88afO0

http://www.youtube.com/user/biffg#p/a/u/0/Z0mN9kG5Ces


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

I am liking these buggies a lot. Everytime i see one i think what if i bought a buggy instead of a SCT.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tablenapkin said:


> I am liking these buggies a lot. Everytime i see one i think what if i bought a buggy instead of a SCT.


You will!


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Gary, that second youtube link is nice. I love me some Saito 4 stroke.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice rides....

I especially like the old rc10's..

The rc8 looks sick Gary...

You should come down for a practice day at the river or a race...

and don't worry I will come up to Katy when i can ok....I'd love to see ya....

Here is my Mugen....

and the Durango I'm testing out....

and the xray 808....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

DeanSpeed said:


> Gary, that second youtube link is nice. I love me some Saito 4 stroke.


Thanks Dean. All I have is 4 strokes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Merdith said:


> Nice rides....
> 
> I especially like the old rc10's..
> 
> ...


Yea we need to hook up again bro. I was just thinking, we've know each other for about 17 years.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary, elongate the front body hole on your RC8 body just like you did the rear, and clip the power switch off the ESC and hardwire it to where when you plug the battery in it comes on. I have trashed plenty of bodies and I can tell you that you need to do the front hole too. And pretty much everyone cuts the switch off nowdays because these buggies take hard hits and landings that will flip the switch off. The first time you trash a body in one day, and the first time you're mid-race and you land hard and your car shuts off, you'll thank me  !


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Seems to be fine so far CV.

Got that Saito mounted.


----------

